# very pregnant platy update



## sharkettelaw (Aug 30, 2011)

Well that platy that was so pregnant couldn't deliver on her own so I helped her and it turned out that her babies were just eggs. Empty yellow eggs. I know they livebearers but that is what came out of her.


----------



## KG4mxv (Oct 25, 2011)

is there males in your tank, 
how long have you had her?

their gestation is about one month. 

if the eggs were yellow that would suggest that they were not fertilized.


----------



## Summer (Oct 3, 2011)

how did you help her?? sorry curiousity got the best of me on that one


----------



## aquarimum (Nov 24, 2011)

That was what I was wondering Summer. How do you help a fish give birth?? Did she have a ceasarian?


----------



## Summer (Oct 3, 2011)

aquarimum said:


> That was what I was wondering Summer. How do you help a fish give birth?? Did she have a ceasarian?


LOL that literally made me chuckle out loud

"SCALPEL!"


----------

